# 1151 Lochabstand



## retroelch (5. August 2015)

Ich habe gelesen das *Noctua* jetzt gratis Kits zur Umrüstung alter Kühler auf *1151*  gibt, jetzt zur Frage, Hat der Sockel* 1151* einen anderen *Lochabstand* als* 115X* oder gibt es da irgendwelche Anderen Faktoren.

PS: Wäre nett wenn mir jemand [falls gegeben] den neuen *Lochabstand* in* mm *angeben könnte.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2015)

retroelch schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das *Noctua* jetzt gratis Kits zur Umrüstung alter Kühler auf *1151*  gibt, jetzt zur Frage, Hat der Sockel* 1151* einen anderen *Lochabstand* als* 115X* oder gibt es da irgendwelche Anderen Faktoren.
> 
> PS: Wäre nett wenn mir jemand [falls gegeben] den neuen *Lochabstand* in* mm *angeben könnte.



Gibt noch genug alte oder spezielle Kühler, daher bietet Noctua solche Kits an. Und ein Umrüstkit für den Sockel 1151 klingt nunmal besser als ein Umrüstkit für den Sockel 1156/1155/1150.


----------



## retroelch (5. August 2015)

Danköööö


----------



## IronAngel (5. August 2015)

angeblich soll der Lochabstand der gleiche sein, also selbst 10 Jahre alte Kühler sollen auf dem neuen Sockel verbaut werden können.


----------



## claster17 (5. August 2015)

Seit 775 hat sich beim Lochabstand nichts geändert; 1366 und 2011(-3) mal ausgenommen


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Seit 775 hat sich beim Lochabstand nichts geändert; 1366 und 2011(-3) mal ausgenommen



Das ist leider nicht korrekt, Sockel 11XX-Boards haben andere Lochabstände, als 775-Boards


----------

